# 90mm or 100mm stem wanted



## roadrash (14 Sep 2017)

After buying a cx bike after a long lay off ,see here...

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/new-to-me-cx-bike.223597/#post-4955164

I'm finding the stem too long 130mm and it has no rise , so if anyone has a 100mm or 90mm stem with a bit of rise, knocking about that they no longer use and would sell (preferably cheap) so I can try it , not sure if that's what I need or not, I would be extremely grateful.

thanks

RR


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2017)

what clamp dia are the bars ?


----------



## roadrash (15 Sep 2017)

@biggs682 ...... 31.8 diameter


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2017)

roadrash said:


> @biggs682 ...... 31.8 diameter



will have a look but i think all mine are std dia ie 26mm


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2017)

roadrash said:


> @biggs682 ...... 31.8 diameter



sorry all the ones i have are 26.00


----------



## roadrash (16 Sep 2017)

no worries, thanks for looking


----------



## bikingdad90 (16 Sep 2017)

I have a Boardman 100mm stem which same of a 53cm Boardman CX Comp? £7 posted?


----------



## roadrash (16 Sep 2017)

only just seen your post @bikingdad90 , I ordered a 100mm off ebay earlier , thanks anyway, gonna try that, still not sure if that will be short enough.


----------

